# STIK SKIFF 13 and CAPTIVE SKIFF 14 New designs by Chris Morejohn



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Keep on innovating and bringing more options to the market! I for one love it!


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

The Captive Skiffs site is now alive, though undergoing more construction than a side-yard gheenoe. Visit www.captive-skiffs.com for build progress and updates... crowd funding options coming soon. Thanks again for everything you do for the industry, Chris!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Pretty cool! Keep’em comin Chris!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

PropGunOne, just a suggestion to have a sign-up list for further info on your site. Kind of "liking" something on Facebook and then automatically receiving a notification when that post is added to or replied to. A fellow could build a nice list of interested boat buyers that way.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

PropGunOne said:


> The Captive Skiffs site is now alive, though undergoing more construction than a side-yard gheenoe.


In the immortal words of Vizzinni / Princess Bride..........INCONCEIVABLE.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

richg99 said:


> PropGunOne, just a suggestion to have a sign-up list for further info on your site. Kind of "liking" something on Facebook and then automatically receiving a notification when that post is added to or replied to. A fellow could build a nice list of interested boat buyers that way.


Thought I had, but I buried it too far into the site and it was kind of confusingly worded. Website design definitely not my greatest skill... personally I’d rather fiberglass naked. Should be more functional now.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris, your mannequins needs long sleve fishing shirts, buffs, ball caps and a pair of Costas.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like this. Small for me but really cool.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Chris, your mannequins needs long sleve fishing shirts, buffs, ball caps and a pair of Costas.


I will tell Nathan Shawl to get the apt for his computer that will draw in the proper fishing kit wear.
As for my hand drawn stuff I will work on more detail.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Is the Captive 14 going to be a “for sale production skiff” only or will the plans be available for home build options?


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Never mind sorry I just answered my own question.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

Poomay said:


> Is the Captive 14 going to be a “for sale production skiff” only or will the plans be available for home build options?


There’s a lot of ways this thing could go. At the moment we’re leaning towards production, but shoot me an email and we can talk. [email protected]


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

Just throwing an update out:

Plans are finalized now. I’ve been getting a bunch of questions about sales of plans, and I think I’ve come up with a pretty interesting way of accomplishing that. Some new and admittedly vague details up on the website, more this week once I nail everything down.

Www.captive-skiffs.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Chris, an off-topic question... what do you have for a 15' hull for someone that want's to guide a single angler - strictly lure or fly? Designed from the beginning to cross places like Whitewater Bay, then float in just under six inches with a load - set up as a tiller steered rig from the start...


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Dang, I have been looking at Ambush, Bateau, Solo Skiffs, Bote Rovers, etc for the last few days. What incredible timing to see this.
Looking forward to seeing the first one!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PropGunOne said:


> Just throwing an update out:
> 
> Plans are finalized now. I’ve been getting a bunch of questions about sales of plans, and I think I’ve come up with a pretty interesting way of accomplishing that. Some new and admittedly vague details up on the website, more this week once I nail everything down.
> 
> Www.captive-skiffs.com


Did I read the site correctly: the fuel tank and battery are in the same waterproof hatch?


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Did I read the site correctly: the fuel tank and battery are in the same waterproof hatch?


Thinking optimistically, could they be listing options of what could be stored there? In the same paragraph as the gas tank and battery, they listed "all the tackle and gear storage you want can fit up there"
Makes me think you could fit a tank, OR battery, OR tackle kind of deal.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How I came to formulate my question was based on the picture and the accompanying paragraph. Led me to conclude the tank is to be housed inside the forward compartment.

The Forward Compartment








It’s possible this skiff has _too much_ storage… not a bad problem to have in a 14 footer. No one likes having to haul a skiff to the gas station just to top off a tank… no one likes paying fuel dock prices either. With our light weight and low power requirements, your portable tank fits comfortably into this area, letting you pull it out and top it off at your leisure. Battery mounting options are plentiful, and installing that trolling motor will be easy with built-in composite backings. All the tackle and gear storage you want can fit up here, along with a couple of pretty cool innovations we’re looking at. And it’s all sealed in tight by a waterproof hatch with deep, self-draining gutters.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I was being optimistic, haha.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

Haha no! That’s a generally frowned upon practice. I believe I discuss the same options in the aft hatch as well. Nothing is ironed out yet, just throwing out what can fit up there. 

Unless you like to live dangerously, of course.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Did I read the site correctly: the fuel tank and battery are in the same waterproof hatch?


I saw this on a Skimmer Skiff thread last week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Been seeing way too much of that Smack! Someone is going to die as a result of that sorta carelessness!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PropGunOne said:


> Haha no! That’s a generally frowned upon practice. I believe I discuss the same options in the aft hatch as well. Nothing is ironed out yet, just throwing out what can fit up there.
> 
> Unless you like to live dangerously, of course.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw this on a Skimmer Skiff thread last week.
> View attachment 45850


Exposed terminals and a metal tank.

That is really bad. Really bad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Exposed terminals and a metal tank.
> 
> That is really bad. Really bad.


With the fuel fill cap inches away.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

No problem. Unless something has changed with fuel tank design, that’s pretty universally redgarded as a bad choice, particularly with an open-vent, portable tank. Now with a pressurized system it might be a different story, but you’re still relying on a good tank cap to ensure that your stoichiometry doesn’t get all funny. That could be what the pictured tank achieves... think modern vehicles. You fail emissions these days due to a bad gas cap, so they have to be pretty well sealed. Don’t know about outboard fuel systems though, that’s outside my area of expertise. Hell, they could be on to something for all I know.

Lithium-ion fuel cells, anyone?

Edit: On second thought, the idea of sticking a fuel nozzle under that lid and hoping you don’t get some spray across those terminals... no thanks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PropGunOne said:


> No problem. Unless something has changed with fuel tank design, that’s pretty universally redgarded as a bad choice, particularly with an open-vent, portable tank. Now with a pressurized system it might be a different story, but you’re still relying on a good tank cap to ensure that your stoichiometry doesn’t get all funny. That could be what the pictured tank achieves... think modern vehicles. You fail emissions these days due to a bad gas cap, so they have to be pretty well sealed. Don’t know about outboard fuel systems though, that’s outside my area of expertise. Hell, they could be on to something for all I know.
> 
> Lithium-ion fuel cells, anyone?
> 
> Edit: On second thought, the idea of sticking a fuel nozzle under that lid and hoping you don’t get some spray across those terminals... no thanks.


It is only pressurized until you open the cap. Once you open the cap the fumes fill the hold. You then are taking a metal nozzle and touching it to a non grounded metal object. Oh but wait, the landing net just fell and landed across the battery terminals. Or the nozzle didn't turn off soon enough and gas spills in the compartment.

I did not win the Lotto last night so I know for sure I am not going to be lucky enough to fill that tank.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

Another common occurrence is that battery getting knocked loose and the terminals welding themselves to the tank. Oddly, ABYC doesn’t consider a battery an ignition source, so they can be housed in the same compartment I believe, but all your connections have to be ignition protected.

Again though, the question is why do it to begin with? Especially with that filler cap inside the hold. Too many other options and ways to organize things to justify trying it. Things go wrong fast when you’re talking gasoline.


----------

